# Need help with sugar addiction



## RuthB (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello all.  I really hope there is someone on here who can help me.  I have a serious sugar addiction to a particular drink and it is ruining my attempts to lose weight and obviously, as a type 2 diabetic, it really is not something I should be having at all.  It is all rather embarrassing - in some ways I wish I was addicted to something like alcohol as I find admitting what I am addicted to so embarrassing it often stops me from saying anything.  But I have tried to give it up on my own and I really struggle, so I am hoping there is someone on here who might be able to help or give some pointers, or even who has been through something similar.  I am still working from home, and live on my own so have no support from physical people being with me.
Ok, so this is the embarrassing bit.  I may be 40 years old but the thing I am addicted to is . . . sainsburys chocolate milk!  I know, such a silly thing!  And it has to be that specific supermarket brand - unfortunately it is also the only supermarket I can get to from my house.  It comes in cartons of 1litre, I daren't tell you how much sugar is in one carton, especially as I often have 2 or 3 a day . . . . gulp.  This drinking is killing me in many ways, as it is putting my weight up (which is already dangerously high) and my sugar levels are sky high.  But I can't seem to stop drinking it, even though it makes me ill.  I make all sorts of plans to stop, and sometimes can manage for a day or two and then . . . I don't like tea or coffee, and don't like or drink any fizzy drinks, so it tends to be this or water.  And water is boring all the time!
Is there anyone on here who has battled a sugar addiction and can help? Or point me in the right direction?
In hope, large lump in Edinburgh


----------



## Gruers (Jul 8, 2020)

Have you tried 85% cocoa chocolate, it’s very tasty and a lot less sugar. It’s available in all the super,markets either own brand or Lindt


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 8, 2020)

Have you read any of the books on sugar addiction?


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh well, seems I'm boring as I pretty much only drink water and coffee, never mind lol

Why not try flavoured still waters that are sugar free? A square of dark chocolate melted in unsweetened almond milk etc?
xx


----------



## Flower (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi @RuthB and welcome

Can you work out what the thing is you're addicted to? Do you like the milk part of the drink or is it the sweet chocolate taste you like or is it just the need for a cold drink? Are you needing to drink so much because your blood sugar is high and is causing thirst that could be quenched better with a non sugar drink.  As you say it's a lot of sugar and calories for a drink that probably doesn't fill you up or stop the craving. This is from the Diabetes UK site https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...-with-diabetes/food-psychology/sugar-cravings

Could you try making your own flavoured milk using something like Highlights or Options mixed into cold milk as that would reduce the sugar to some extent or there are reduced sugar milkshake mixes that still have sugar in but less than the pre mixed drinks. If you don't have a litre of your drink calling you and reduce the available portion size that would be a start to reducing your consumption. 

Focus on reducing your blood sugar, if they are sky high you will be constantly thirsty. Drinking high sugar drinks just keeps the vicious circle  of thirst and high sugar going, with lower blood sugar your thirst will reduce and you'll have a better chance of breaking the addiction. Have a go at making something for your self and give your taste buds time to adjust. It won't taste the same as your normal drink but it might actually taste a whole lot better and be kinder to your body. Best Wishes.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 8, 2020)

I've just searched the Net and found - Sainsbury's Chocolate Milkshake 1litre ; £1-25
I assume this is the stuff you're talking about

According to their nutritional breakdown it has 8,9g sugar per 100ml
I've done the maths; if you're drinking 2l per day that makes 178g per day
Which is 1,246 kg or about 2lb 12oz sugar per week from this alone - and you say you sometimes have 3l

Total carbohydrate is 10,2g/100ml, which would make 204g per day and 1,428g or 3lb 3oz per week

That's besides any sugar and carbs from your other food

It's pretty obvious that consuming about 3lbs of sugar a week - that's well over a typical bag of granulated sugar - is harmful to anyone, let alone someone who has the health problems you've describes in your post in the Newbies section

There is good advice in the previous posts, but I'm afraid this sort of consumption or addiction is beyond me
I suggest you get to see a doctor asap, and get better advice than I can give

Best of luck, Zuludog


----------



## Snoozy Lou (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi RuthB,
You are not alone! I also struggle with sugar! Chocolate was my choice. Especially when stressed. 
The only thing that has ever worked for me is going completely cold turkey. I stopped buying it and got rid of any in the house. The other thing that helped was going on a low carb diet. It was hard for a couple of weeks, now I dont crave or miss chocolate at all and actually my portion control is also much better. My husband is always offering me sweets but I am able to say no now! I have lost weight and feel so much better.  I still have a lot of weight to lose but I am on the way! 
I hope you are able to find a solution soon. It's great that you are looking for one to start with!


----------



## Docb (Jul 9, 2020)

You could try thinking about it this way....

I'm no expert but my understanding of addiction is a dependence on a substance such that if deprived of it your system will react violently giving you withdrawal systems which lead you to extreme behaviour in order to get more of the substance.  I doubt if your desire to drink your particular preference comes into that category.

So, if that is the case then what you have is a habit and you have to figure out a way of breaking it.  The simplest way is not to buy it!  If it is not in the house you can't drink it.  Don't try to substitute it with something else, that will defeat the objective of the exercise, which is to cure you of a bad habit.

Looks like it worked for @Snoozy Lou !!


----------



## zuludog (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello RuthB

I've slept on the matter and have a few comments for you, mainly asking why you drink the chocolate drink at all -

Perhaps it's the action of drinking, just swigging it back?
Buy a 2l bottle of drink - plain water or something flavoured, with artificial sweetener in it, not sugar
When it's empty fill it with ordinary tap water and flavour it yourself with lemon juice, half a glass of cheap red wine, cold tea - just the tea, no milk or sugar, and drink your way through that during the day
Could try brewing up a large pot of weak Earl Grey tea

If it's the sweetness, as suggested in other posts, make up something with sweetener in it. You could try adding it to the 2l bottle
But as mentioned by Snoozy Lou, and experienced by others, including myself, if you persevere without sugar you find your taste changes and you simply lose the taste for very sweet things

If it's the chocolate, try high cocoa chocolate
My local supermarket is also Sainsbury. Have a look on their confectionery section and there are several brands of  this sort of chocolate
Ordinary chocolate contains a lot of sugar, but doesn't actually taste much of chocolate. One or two squares of high cocoa will give you that hit of chocolate taste with hardly any sugar

If nothing else, you are probably spending £17 to £20 a week on the chocolate milk drink - that's about £1,000 a year!


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi RuthB

I’ve been reading the replies to your post with interest to see if anyone  has an idea that would work for me too!
I’ve always had a chocolate ‘addiction’. It’s a real need hard to explain and it’s for Cadbury’s Dairy Milk. Other choc is good and I enjoy that too but for me an ordinary CDM is the best.

I’ve tried lots of ways and just cannot break myself of the habit. I’ve managed weeks without it (whilst doing Retune trial)  but I think the truth is I enjoy it so much -the taste,texture and feel good factor it gives me I think deep inside I don’t want to give it up!
Could that be how you feel?
If so maybe moderation could be the way to go. You could allow yourself a set amount as a treat at the time you need it most?
For me I try to wait til the end of the day as close to bedtime as possible. And knowing I can have some helps me. It’s more about cutting down than giving up.

I know lots of people on here lose their sweet tooth from going low carb. That’s brilliant but sadly doesn’t happen to all of us!

I wish you all the best in whatever methods you try and be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## grovesy (Jul 9, 2020)

I find when I get


Lindarose said:


> Hi RuthB
> 
> I’ve been reading the replies to your post with interest to see if anyone  has an idea that would work for me too!
> I’ve always had a chocolate ‘addiction’. It’s a real need hard to explain and it’s for Cadbury’s Dairy Milk. Other choc is good and I enjoy that too but for me an ordinary CDM is the best.
> ...


Nor me , though sometimes I can go for long periods.


----------



## RuthB (Jul 9, 2020)

Flower said:


> Hi @RuthB and welcome
> 
> Can you work out what the thing is you're addicted to? Do you like the milk part of the drink or is it the sweet chocolate taste you like or is it just the need for a cold drink? Are you needing to drink so much because your blood sugar is high and is causing thirst that could be quenched better with a non sugar drink.  As you say it's a lot of sugar and calories for a drink that probably doesn't fill you up or stop the craving. This is from the Diabetes UK site https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...-with-diabetes/food-psychology/sugar-cravings
> 
> ...


Hi @Flower many thanks for your post.  I was going to reply last night but I needed to think about it.  What is it I am addicted to?  It certainly isn't the fact it is cold - water would satisfy that.  It is not milk as I don't drink milk on it's own. I have tried other chocolate milk drinks (and tried making my own) but don't like them either.  And have tried different flavours from Sainsbury but again, they are ok but it isn't the same.  So it seems to be some combination of the chocolate, sugar, and milk and possibly something else that Sainsburys put in theirs that just has me addicted!  I guess if it was just a sugar addiction than I would be happy with anything sugary rather specifcially this?
I hadn't thought about the vicious cycle of high blood sugar and thirst. That makes total sense! And you are right, taste buds do take time to adjust so I need to perserve - I want to lower my blood sugars so I need to do something. I will see if I can find an alternative to start reducing consumption and then hopefully, one day, stop?


----------



## RuthB (Jul 9, 2020)

Lindarose said:


> Hi RuthB
> 
> I’ve been reading the replies to your post with interest to see if anyone  has an idea that would work for me too!
> I’ve always had a chocolate ‘addiction’. It’s a real need hard to explain and it’s for Cadbury’s Dairy Milk. Other choc is good and I enjoy that too but for me an ordinary CDM is the best.
> ...


Hi @Lindarose That is totally it!  The taste, the texture, the feel good factor, the way it makes me feel - so totally it!!  And so lovely to hear from someone else who understands - I often feel like a freak!  I have also been able to give up for a few weeks but something always takes me back to it.  I like the idea of having a set amount at a set time and I will definitely give that a go.  Anything is better than what I am doing (or not) at the moment!  I find it so hard during lockdown, and with still working from home, to do anything in moderation that maybe I need to try and not have any until the evening, and then if I still feel like I need to get some, the supermarket is only 5 mins walk away so that can be my 'treat' if I really need it.  If the weather is miserable like it is at the moment then chances are I might say no!  Thank you for that idea of moderation - I will see what happens!


----------



## RuthB (Jul 9, 2020)

zuludog said:


> I've just searched the Net and found - Sainsbury's Chocolate Milkshake 1litre ; £1-25
> I assume this is the stuff you're talking about
> 
> According to their nutritional breakdown it has 8,9g sugar per 100ml
> ...


Yep, that's the one!  I have tried all sorts of things to not drink it, even pouring out the sugar in a bowl that is one carton and having it there to visibly remind me!  That didn't work .. . . I am on the wait list to get help with this through the NHS as emotional eating is all part of it, but like with so many things at the moment it has been put on hold due to Covid.  I know how much is in the chocolate milk, I know how much I spend on it, I know all that and yet still I can't seem to stop!  I am hoping that one day I will be able to and this thread has given me hope that I might be able to - this forum is great!


----------



## RuthB (Jul 9, 2020)

Snoozy Lou said:


> Hi RuthB,
> You are not alone! I also struggle with sugar! Chocolate was my choice. Especially when stressed.
> The only thing that has ever worked for me is going completely cold turkey. I stopped buying it and got rid of any in the house. The other thing that helped was going on a low carb diet. It was hard for a couple of weeks, now I dont crave or miss chocolate at all and actually my portion control is also much better. My husband is always offering me sweets but I am able to say no now! I have lost weight and feel so much better.  I still have a lot of weight to lose but I am on the way!
> I hope you are able to find a solution soon. It's great that you are looking for one to start with!


How interesting @Snoozy Lou that going cold turkey and low carb worked together to help.  I find cold turkey so hard - I can sometimes manage for a few weeks and then something (normally stress) will send me straight back to it.  Maybe if I go cold turkey and start low carb to retrain my taste buds that might work?  I will have a look and think - thank you!


----------



## ColinUK (Jul 9, 2020)

RuthB said:


> Hi @Lindarose That is totally it!  The taste, the texture, the feel good factor, the way it makes me feel - so totally it!!  And so lovely to hear from someone else who understands - I often feel like a freak!  I have also been able to give up for a few weeks but something always takes me back to it.  I like the idea of having a set amount at a set time and I will definitely give that a go.  Anything is better than what I am doing (or not) at the moment!  I find it so hard during lockdown, and with still working from home, to do anything in moderation that maybe I need to try and not have any until the evening, and then if I still feel like I need to get some, the supermarket is only 5 mins walk away so that can be my 'treat' if I really need it.  If the weather is miserable like it is at the moment then chances are I might say no!  Thank you for that idea of moderation - I will see what happens!


You cite the feel good factor as being a huge draw but ask yourself how you feel afterwards. After one glass are you satisfied?
After two?
Three?
How about when you look at the empty carton, do you have regrets? How do you feel when you buy it, are you excited, thirsty, ashamed?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2020)

When I was diagnosed T1, in those days they carted you off to hospital pdq, so there I am Day 1.  In a private room as no beds available in Women's Medical down the corridor, knock on the door and there's the lady with the tea trolley.  No choice in those days, tea or nowt,  My sis had come to visit and she immediately apologises and says oh blast, meant to get you some sweeteners, and to the trolley dolly, Do you have any sweeteners?  No.  So I said well I'd better have one without then - I'll have to get used to it so strike whilst the iron's hot eh?  So anyway we both enjoyed our cuppas, she more than I but I still had an absolutely raging thirst so it was liquid, and not plain water.  half an hour later said to sis I'm gbsmacked - that quenched my thirst far better than it ever has with sugar in it!  And 100% honestly I've never added sugar to any drink since.  If I accidentally take a swig of a drink with sugar - it tastes so vile it literally sets me off shuddering violently.

But of course - I was actually 'trapped' in there at the time and had no choice.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 10, 2020)

trophywench said:


> When I was diagnosed T1, in those days they carted you off to hospital pdq, so there I am Day 1.  In a private room as no beds available in Women's Medical down the corridor, knock on the door and there's the lady with the tea trolley.  No choice in those days, tea or nowt,  My sis had come to visit and she immediately apologises and says oh blast, meant to get you some sweeteners, and to the trolley dolly, Do you have any sweeteners?  No.  So I said well I'd better have one without then - I'll have to get used to it so strike whilst the iron's hot eh?  So anyway we both enjoyed our cuppas, she more than I but I still had an absolutely raging thirst so it was liquid, and not plain water.  half an hour later said to sis I'm gbsmacked - that quenched my thirst far better than it ever has with sugar in it!  And 100% honestly I've never added sugar to any drink since.  If I accidentally take a swig of a drink with sugar - it tastes so vile it literally sets me off shuddering violently.
> 
> But of course - I was actually 'trapped' in there at the time and had no choice.



Similar story to myself, as I posted on a Thread recently

From being a boy our family always had tea & coffee with sugar; that's what our generation did, just automatically
I tried having them without sugar, and it tasted horrible

Then in my late 20s, years before I developed D I had put on some weight, so I went on a bit of a diet
It happened to be the 1st or 2nd of the month, and I thought - Right, I'll go without sugar in tea & coffee till the end of the month, and if I find that I still don't like it, well, I've had a reasonable attempt   
After 4 or 5 days I realised that I was drinking tea & coffee without, and had hardly noticed

Since then I haven't had tea or coffee with sugar, and when I was diagnosed I just carried on as before


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 29, 2020)

trophywench said:


> When I was diagnosed T1, in those days they carted you off to hospital pdq, so there I am Day 1.  In a private room as no beds available in Women's Medical down the corridor, knock on the door and there's the lady with the tea trolley.  No choice in those days, tea or nowt,  My sis had come to visit and she immediately apologises and says oh blast, meant to get you some sweeteners, and to the trolley dolly, Do you have any sweeteners?  No.  So I said well I'd better have one without then - I'll have to get used to it so strike whilst the iron's hot eh?  So anyway we both enjoyed our cuppas, she more than I but I still had an absolutely raging thirst so it was liquid, and not plain water.  half an hour later said to sis I'm gbsmacked - that quenched my thirst far better than it ever has with sugar in it!  And 100% honestly I've never added sugar to any drink since.  If I accidentally take a swig of a drink with sugar - it tastes so vile it literally sets me off shuddering violently.
> 
> But of course - I was actually 'trapped' in there at the time and had no choice.


I had two spoons in a brew before diagnosis!
I’m exactly the same; happened to me too.
Now I can smell a brew with sugar in a mile off! Gross!


----------



## RuthB (Jul 29, 2020)

Dear all
Thank you everyone who has been kind and supportive, and posted on here as well.  I have not had any sainsburys chocolate milk today!  For me this is a big thing.  I have also found a chocolate powder added to milk product which I am going to use as an alternative - not in a major, having it all the time way, but as an alternative when I feel the craving get so bad that I want to go out and buy some of the poison.  I am hoping to use that as suggested in one of the posts, as a wee treat in the evening if I really need it.  I am feeling hopeful about this.  Mind you, I have no sainsburys chocolate milk in the house and I am having a working in my pjs day, which may have something to do with it   But we will see.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 29, 2020)

This book was written in 1972, and is still as relevant as it was then.

It would have been in 1979 or 1980, one of the girls (probably a grandmother now!) in my team asked if I wanted a cup of tea. When I said, “Yes please, two sugars” she looked me in the eye and said, “Pure, white and deadly”, so I had the tea without sugar and haven’t had sugar in tea, coffee or any other hot drink since that day.


----------



## RuthB (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for that recommendation - will give it a read!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 29, 2020)

Nothing to add to your thread @RuthB (which I've just read through) except to say that this is a marvellous place and you will get all the encouragement you could wish for here - my very best wishes to you, keep going and you will succeed! You go, girl!


----------



## RuthB (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you @Pine Marten - I wish I had found this forum last year when I was first diagnosed!  Still, better late than never


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi Ruth.
I too was a sugar addict pre diagnosis. Cadbury's chocolate was my particular preference but unlike you I could happily substitute anything and I had no off button! I didn't just spoon sugar into my coffee, I just tipped it in. I never opened a bag of sweets without finishing it and multipacks of snickers didn't last multiple occasions, one lead to another and another until they were gone. A box of Cadbury's cream eggs was the same. I couldn't stop at one and would happily consume the whole box of 5 or 6 in an afternoon. My diagnosis was the trigger for me. In fact despite joking that it was a wonder I wasn't diabetic for many years, when I actually developed symptoms and was diagnosed, I was so mortified that I had done this to myself that like @Snoozy Lou I went cold turkey. I also had help from this community in learning to go very low carb and I do think the combination is what helped me beat it. 
Unlike others, I feel that I could slip back into my old habits quite easily and I know that I sometimes substitute other low carb comfort foods when I get that insatiable "itch", so I now have a chunk of cheese or a packet or two of pork scratchings or a small piece of 70% dark chocolate with a spoonful of peanut butter or jar of olives instead of the sugar products I would previously have had. Eating high fat low carb comfort foods like these helps to stabilise my Blood Glucose, fulfil that need and fill me up.... There is only so much cheese you can eat, so it is self limiting. Finding other things that I can snack on that fulfil that comfort need in me without increasing my BG levels has been really important, because the more carbs you have, the more your body craves them. I was amazed that over Christmas, everyone was passing round chocolates (Cadbury's Roses) and it wasn't difficult for me to refuse. I went and got myself a nice chunk of cheese from the cheese board and enjoyed that instead. 
I have my morning coffee with double cream instead of sugar and it tastes amazing although I always said I would rather not drink coffee than drink it without sugar. I sit every morning and really savour my coffee now, being in the moment with that enjoyment is important. I have given up a lot and I am really proud of that so it is important to find other little luxuries to treat myself, so that I don't feel deprived. This is for the rest of my life. 
I remember one of my first thoughts after diagnosis being....."I will never be able to have another Cadbury's Cream Egg". It no longer bothers me, but I know if I had one, it would be the start of a slippery slope back to where I came from and for me particularly being on insulin, that is absolutely not an option, so I find enjoyment and comfort in other low carb foods and I make time to really relish those moments, rather than the mindless gluttony that I indulged in before.
For me, texture is now really important so I like things which are crunchy and take a bit of chewing as well as having quite a high fat content... so pork scratchings are a prime example and crunchy peanut butter where I always preferred smooth before and salami sticks. For me the chewing and savouring the flavour is now a big part of the "comfort" I get from it or scratching that "itch". 
I don't know if any of this will resonate with you but I hope it will give you food for thought if you will excuse the pun.

I wish you lots of luck. Take it one day at a time and one hour by hour and congratulate yourself on your success. Post here every hour or two to let us know how you are doing so that we can encourage you and also so that you are more accountable. Use distraction techniques like going for a walk or doing something absorbing which will take your mind off the "itch" or take you away from the temptation. Drink plenty of water to help fill you up. I dilute my water with a bit of diet coke or low cal bitter lemon or flavoured water to give it some flavour but without too much sweetness because your taste buds will crave the sweetness too. 

Look forward to reading an update from you later. We are all here to support you and every day you are successful is a day closer towards kicking that habit. 
I can tell you that the weight loss is one of the best feelings to come from it. 

If I can do it, so can you!


----------



## RuthB (Aug 11, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Hi Ruth.
> I too was a sugar addict pre diagnosis. Cadbury's chocolate was my particular preference but unlike you I could happily substitute anything and I had no off button! I didn't just spoon sugar into my coffee, I just tipped it in. I never opened a bag of sweets without finishing it and multipacks of snickers didn't last multiple occasions, one lead to another and another until they were gone. A box of Cadbury's cream eggs was the same. I couldn't stop at one and would happily consume the whole box of 5 or 6 in an afternoon. My diagnosis was the trigger for me. In fact despite joking that it was a wonder I wasn't diabetic for many years, when I actually developed symptoms and was diagnosed, I was so mortified that I had done this to myself that like @Snoozy Lou I went cold turkey. I also had help from this community in learning to go very low carb and I do think the combination is what helped me beat it.
> Unlike others, I feel that I could slip back into my old habits quite easily and I know that I sometimes substitute other low carb comfort foods when I get that insatiable "itch", so I now have a chunk of cheese or a packet or two of pork scratchings or a small piece of 70% dark chocolate with a spoonful of peanut butter or jar of olives instead of the sugar products I would previously have had. Eating high fat low carb comfort foods like these helps to stabilise my Blood Glucose, fulfil that need and fill me up.... There is only so much cheese you can eat, so it is self limiting. Finding other things that I can snack on that fulfil that comfort need in me without increasing my BG levels has been really important, because the more carbs you have, the more your body craves them. I was amazed that over Christmas, everyone was passing round chocolates (Cadbury's Roses) and it wasn't difficult for me to refuse. I went and got myself a nice chunk of cheese from the cheese board and enjoyed that instead.
> I have my morning coffee with double cream instead of sugar and it tastes amazing although I always said I would rather not drink coffee than drink it without sugar. I sit every morning and really savour my coffee now, being in the moment with that enjoyment is important. I have given up a lot and I am really proud of that so it is important to find other little luxuries to treat myself, so that I don't feel deprived. This is for the rest of my life.
> ...


Thank you so much @rebrascora - so much of what you say resonates!  I was exactly like that with cake, chocolate etc but the diagnosis shook me enough to get me to stop those.  It is just the chocolate milk that remains and is really causing me problems!  I had such hopes that I had found an alternative, but my hopes were premature - have managed the odd day without but that is it!  The only reason I am not gulping any down now is because I have 3p to my name until Friday!  In the past I have managed to go cold turkey from the chocolate milk for about 8 weeks, but then as soon as I allow myself to have one sip ("I've been so good, I deserve it" - ha!) that is it, I am back on it with a vengence. So I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you could slip back into the old habits - that is exactly what I do!  I think I am finding it harder to go cold turkey at the moment because in the past, when I have been able to do it for 8 weeks, I was out and about and busy and visiting family and going to conferences etc, none of which I can do at the moment.  But I need to think of something. I am starting to look seriously at the low carb thing (have got myself a couple of books) so I am hoping that if I concentrate on that it might help.  But . . . . we shall see!


----------

